# Any OEBT for sale ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry I think I put it in the wrong forum the first time , 

Anyone have OEBT's for sale ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will have some OEBTs available in the next week or so! I will be getting them in from the US and they are very nice.

Email me asap if you want some as my order goes in on Sunday. Tks.


----------

